# dont know what make but it goes



## the engineer (Mar 1, 2008)

hi folks this was given to me some three years ago it was made around the late twentys early thirtys by the gents father who gave it to me he is himself now 73 years old so i dont know how old his father was when it was built it came to me seized with sitting no carb or cooling excuse the carb and insulator block but it fired up today and runs well the cooling tower looks a bit rude at the moment but hey it works and cools


----------



## rake60 (Mar 1, 2008)

Cool Toy!

I've never seen one like that before.
Are there any casting marks at all on it?


----------



## the engineer (Mar 1, 2008)

no there are no marks at all i would love to know the history on this and one other that came from the same person also not a runner but will be as soon as i get this one finished painted and mounted heres a photo of the other


----------



## rake60 (Mar 1, 2008)

Is that a spark plug in the second engine?

It looks very much like a 1904 Champion Plug.
If it is the spark plug alone has unbelievable collector value.
In an engine of that era?


----------



## Powder keg (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the look of the jug on that second engine. Neat stuff! Thanks for sharing and welcome aboard. 

Wes


----------



## Sprocket (Mar 1, 2008)

The asymmetric flywheel is cool. Must be trying to balance the crank?


----------

